# Will these components work?



## SundaraKarma (Nov 17, 2017)

im building my first gaming PC, just want to know if everything will work before i start buying :smile: the parts are:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
GPU; MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6gb
RAM; G.SKILL FLARE X 16gb DDR4-2400
Hard Drive; Seagate BarraCuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
MoBo; Asus - PRIME B350-PLUS ATX AM4 
SSD; DREVO X1 Pro 64gb SSD 2.5inch SATA3 MLC R 400MB/S W 300MB/S
PSU; Corsair CP=9020097-UK VS Series ATX/EPS 80 PLUS 550 Watts
Case; Xigmatek EN8958 Eden Mid Tower

thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You will want to swap your SSD to a larger capacity. Look for a Samsung 256GB SSD and the build should be set.

I would also swap to a Seasonic or Antec PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with the chief here 64 Gb is way too small to run Windows and even a few programs and Corsair psus really are not good quality any more. Interesting looking case too.


----------

